# katapat



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

Does the word "katapat" have a meaning of an "answer" or a "solution" to a problem? All I got from my online searching was "opposite", but sometimes, the word should mean something like an answer or a solution to a problem from a context..


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> .....Does the word "katapat" have a meaning of an "answer" or a "solution" to a problem?....



Yes.
Katapat can be the comparable or corresponding answer or meaning between two things.

1) Gumamit ka ng diksyunaryo para malaman mo ang _katapat_ na kahulugan sa Tagalog ng mga salitang _analogous_ o _reciprocal_.

In a more literal sense, katapat can refer to the matching answers in a matching column test.

2) Pagtugmain mo ang mga salita sa unang listahan sa _katapat_ na larawan o imahe sa pangalawang listahan.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK!

How about a case like this? (Sorry I forgot what I actually heard..) You have been coughing for a long time. You have tried a lot of different medicine, but nothing works. A friend of you gives you some medicine and say, "Eto ang katapat ng ubo mo." Is this a correct usage of the word?

Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> ..... "Eto ang katapat ng ubo mo." Is this a correct usage of the word?
> ...


Absolutely.
Here, katapat is used in the same sense as _match_ in the idiom _meeting one's match.
_
'Eto ang katapat ng ubo mo = Your cough has met its match _[This medicine is the (solution / answer) to your problem]._


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks for clarifying!


----------

